# Why do furries like huskies so much?



## Magica (Oct 29, 2009)

It's something I have always wondered. It seems that a lot of furries either like huskies, have husky fursonas, or own one. Is it because of a legal, safer way to own a lookalike to a wolf, or what? XD


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 29, 2009)

Huskies are a red-flag fursona.  I say no more.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 29, 2009)

DragonMagica said:


> It's something I have always wondered. It seems that a lot of furries either like huskies, have husky fursonas, or own one. Is it because of a legal, safer way to own a lookalike to a wolf, or what? XD



Are you a husky? Cause if you are, Imma gonna raep you >

...

...

...

*snigger*

I actually don't know why. Huskies are awesome dogs, and I love 'em to bits. Wouldn't say they're quite wolves.

*hooked, lined, sunkered*


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

I dont see that many huskies except for ones by Blotch..
*shrug*
As for owning them, I wouldnt say its because its the closest you can _legally_ get to a wolf, because not only are wolf-hybrids okay (some places depending on %) but you can get dogs that look SO much closer to a wolf than that. Malamute, Utonagan, etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

They're okay.

I like hyenas more.  c:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

It's not just furries. It's pretty much every teenager who likes animals and thinks "ZOMG Wolves are so pretty and _spiritual_!"

Regular dogs are just too vanilla apparently.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Because furries are retarded and think that Siberian huskies are the only dog on the planet with curled tails and a wolf-like head.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Bitches don't know bout Tamaskans.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

i think outside the box.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

It's the fucking curly tails.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Because they're goddamned adorable that's why


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> fucking curly tails



Well if you want to bring bestiality into this, alright.


----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2009)

It's the sexy tail.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well if you want to bring bestiality into this, alright.


You *would*. :x


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> PIKTUR
> 
> It's the sexy tail.


NOT CURLY ENOUGH. *Shun*


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

They look like wolves and more known then malamutes.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's the sexy tail.



That thing looks retarded.



SugarMental said:


> You *would*. :x



And I *did*. >:3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2009)

Because they are REAL dogs, with a history of thousands of years. Plus they're ADORABLE, and usually really friendly. And they are far superior to those Shitty-Poo-Cocks in every way. Simple choice. One looks like a wolf, one looks like Down Syndrome.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm. My family is babysitting an Alaskan Husky for someone right now. I'll admit that ever since I joined the furry fandom, I wanted a husky. So when I found out that we were getting one for a little while, the furry in me was jumping for joy.

She really is a beautiful and friendly dog. When I first saw her, I just wanted to hug her. But damn, she gets into trouble all the time. She almost ate a $400 pair of headphones the yesterday.

As for why I like huskies, I don't really know. They're so cute and fluffy, yet big and lovable. And even when she gets into trouble, I can't stay mad at her because she has those adorable puppy dog eyes that say "I'm sorrrry. :'(". She hypnotizes you with her soul eating, skyblue eyes.


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Oct 30, 2009)

I like em because of their eyes and their fluffyness X3


----------



## xcliber (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes. The eyes and cuteness are mesmorizing. 0.0


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Same reason why Zoos choose to fuck them. :V

Huskies can be a hassle to take care of. I wanted a Huskie as a companion a long time before I became a furry due to their somewhat benevolent nature. But they can be neurotic and a handful without the proper training.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Same reason why Zoos choose to fuck them. :V



uh

i think that
people like huskies because they look like wolves
and wolves are pretty cool, i think

uh


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> uh
> 
> i think that
> people like huskies because they look like wolves
> ...



Most Zoos who use the excuse of having a connection with wolves pick huskies (or malmutes) because they look like wolves. :V

Just sayin'. It's a common trend I've noticed.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

I love huskies ^.^. I am planning on owing one when I get out on my owe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

DragonMagica said:


> It's something I have always wondered. It seems that a lot of furries either like huskies, have husky fursonas, or own one. Is it because of a legal, safer way to own a lookalike to a wolf, or what? XD



I don't know where you look but I see so many more wolves/foxes than huskies. I think you need to open your eyes a little more.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't know where you look but I see so many more wolves/foxes than huskies. I think you need to open your eyes a little more.



There's a lot of huskies.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> There's a lot of huskies.



I've seen more wolves/foxes than any other canids.

There are 30 wolves on the forum
There are 22 Foxes on the forum
There is 2 fox/husky on the forum (Not sure if that means they switch or a mix of)
And 1 wolf/husky.

Information gathered from: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=40400

Now tell me there are lots and lots of huskies.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2009)

huskies are always asking for it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> huskies are always asking for it.



Nice avatar!


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 30, 2009)

Mmmm I think they were referring to domesticated dogs... we know there are lots of foxes/ wolves *points to self*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Mmmm I think they were referring to domesticated dogs... we know there are lots of foxes/ wolves *points to self*



If you go by the data collected in the thread I linked, I believe that the number of wolves and foxes together, outweighs the number of domesticated canines, when I was counting up, in al honesty, I did not see many domestic canines, a few collies, and a german shephard.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm... that IS true,...

I myself prefer little dogs over the big ones. I like those Utonagans, though...

I think people would rather rp a wolf cause they can always own a dog... like Nargle (?) said, dogs are too "vanilla".


----------



## Lewi (Oct 30, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's the sexy tail.


 
Not quite that... they just rock =D


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 30, 2009)

I've always liked huskies. Might have something to do with them looking like wolves, I also like other dogs that look similar, like German Shepards.

Of course you're not going to get a proper answer because no one knows why people like certain things. If people like huskies because they look like wolves, then why do they like wolves? and so on and so forth.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2009)

Because it looks cool like a real lives wulf! lolz

I like huskies for their stubborn temperaments and high energy level (take THAT border collies!) It will be awesome to do agility with one. 

But don't go to any dog forum and announce that you like huskies cuz if you do you wont look cool. Main stream breeds are SO last year. In order to be cool on dog forums you have to like rare breeds you have never herd of except in ancient Egyptian scrolls. Fufufufufu..


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 30, 2009)

I went to college with a girl who had huskies. She even went sleding with them (in England...?)
I never did find out where. 

Huskies are pretty adorable, the blue eyes are so different for a dog. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Because it looks cool like a real lives wulf! lolz
> 
> I like huskies for their stubborn temperaments and high energy level (take THAT border collies!) It will be awesome to do agility with one.
> 
> But don't go to any dog forum and announce that you like huskies cuz if you do you wont look cool. Main stream breeds are SO last year. In order to be cool on dog forums you have to like rare breeds you have never herd of except in ancient Egyptian scrolls. Fufufufufu..



I fucking hate it when people HAVE to own a specific breed of dog just because it is "the cool thing" IT is a fucking dog not a fucking fashion accessory.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I fucking hate it when people HAVE to own a specific breed of dog just because it is "the cool thing" IT is a fucking dog not a fucking fashion accessory.



Exactly! People with mixed breeds get ignored while they guy with a Iberian-whats-ya-ma-call-it-Hound is suddenly a dog expert to be fawned over and treated like CM just because of his dog's breed.


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey. >:c

I think Huskies are awesome.  Cooler than wolves, even! 

Don't mind my avatar. >_>


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Mako said:


> Hey. >:c
> 
> I think Huskies are awesome.  Cooler than wolves, even!
> 
> Don't mind my avatar. >_>



lol


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because they are REAL dogs, with a history of thousands of years. Plus they're ADORABLE, and usually really friendly. And they are far superior to those Shitty-Poo-Cocks in every way. Simple choice. One looks like a wolf, one looks like Down Syndrome.



Excuse me, but Papillons have been around for 4,000 years. My Papillon is exceptionally friendly, very well behaved, and pretty damn adorable in my opinion. He can play with Mastiffs and Great Danes and German Shepherds at the dog park for hours, and runs along side me while I ride my bike. Try telling me he's not a REAL dog.

Plus, Huskies don't even look that much like wolves. Last I checked, wolves don't have white masks, blue eyes, and curly tails. There are WAY more dogs that look more wolfy than Huskies












Harebelle said:


> Huskies are pretty adorable, the blue eyes are so different for a dog. :3



Actually, not all huskies have blue eyes, and there are several breeds that do, as well. Such as the Australian Shepherd, Collie, Sheltie, Border Collie, Dachshund, Catahoula Leopard Dog, and the Beauceron, just to name a few.



BTW, Basil has a curly tail, but I don't want to involve him with yiff if that's what you guys are referring to =C


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

There is no resemblance whatsoever between a wolf and a husky, no idea why people are saying huskies look like wolves. What huskies are they looking at?


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Excuse me, but Papillons have been around for 4,000 years. My Papillon is exceptionally friendly, very well behaved, and pretty damn adorable in my opinion. He can play with Mastiffs and Great Danes and German Shepherds at the dog park for hours, and runs along side me while I ride my bike. Try telling me he's not a REAL dog.
> 
> Plus, Huskies don't even look that much like wolves. Last I checked, wolves don't have white masks, blue eyes, and curly tails. There are WAY more dogs that look more wolfy than Huskies
> Actually, not all huskies have blue eyes, and there are several breeds that do, as well. Such as the Australian Shepherd, Collie, Sheltie, Border Collie, Dachshund, Catahoula Leopard Dog, and the Beauceron, just to name a few.


I knew you would set them straight. xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I knew you would set them straight. xD



No one on here knows dogs better than Nargle does.


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2009)

I HEARD DAVID SAY TAMASKAN.


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


>



HOW CAN YOU RESIST THAT? :3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I knew you would set them straight. xD



It's my job. Everyone knows that X3



Takumi_L said:


> I HEARD DAVID SAY TAMASKAN.



Northern Inuit Dog is better. =3











Mako said:


> HOW CAN YOU RESIST THAT? :3



Weellll... considering how much exercise and mental stimulation they require to keep from being bored, destructive maniacs.... I think I'll stick with an easier breed XD

Also, it's harder to resist this =3





<3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I HEARD DAVID SAY TAMASKAN.



Cuuuuute :3


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh hey, are we posting pictures of dogs that are *way cooler than Siberian huskies??*






 Kaboom, Belgian sheepdog!






 Kabam, Siberian laika!






 Kapow, Saarloos wolfhound!






 KABLOOIE, Shikoku!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Oh hey, are we posting pictures of dogs that are *way cooler than Siberian huskies??*
> 
> Kaboom, Belgian sheepdog!
> 
> ...



You sound like you are treating dogs like a fashion accessory. Like they are a thing, an item rather than a pet. 

"THIS DOG IS SO MUCH COOLER THAN THAT DOG"


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm just happy that I have a dog, no matter what breed he is.


----------



## Eisen (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a well-known fact that most people, not just furries, like huskies

Because they are awesome.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Cuuuuute :3



Yep. =)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You sound like you are treating dogs like a fashion accessory. Like they are a thing, an item rather than a pet.
> 
> "THIS DOG IS SO MUCH COOLER THAN THAT DOG"



People compare dog breeds all the time, and that doesn't mean you have to think they're fashion accessories. People DO have preferences, and there's nothing wrong with sharing them.

BTW, I think Samoyeds are pretty effin' adorable.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 31, 2009)

Malamutes and Tamaskans are just as awesome, if not more.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs45/f/2009/161/6/c/Sato_the_smiling_Shiba_Inu_by_Shikaiba.jpg


CUTE


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs45/f/2009/161/6/c/Sato_the_smiling_Shiba_Inu_by_Shikaiba.jpg
> 
> 
> CUTE


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


>


you really do like small poofy dogs, dont you? xD


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

Fufufufu None of those suckas compare to Tora the Husky/Chow/Lord knows what else dawg! Lets just say her momma was a husky while daddy was a handsome stranger. 









While were posting pics of off the wall breeds HUUURRRRRRRRRR





Alaskan Klee Kai (For those of you that want a husky but can only take care of a small dog. FYI its not a designer breed.)


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2009)

are we talking about dogs that rock?

cardigan welsh corgis!


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

More Tora!


----------



## Miles_Rose (Oct 31, 2009)

Their Eyes, their Tail, their largeness, there friendliness....

P.S. Husky lovers should not watch The Thing Directed by John Carpenter.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> More Tora!



Holy shit its a terminator dog. lol


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> you really do like small poofy dogs, dont you? xD



Samoyeds are NOT small dogs XD All of the ones I've met at dog shows come up to about mid-thigh, lol. 

But yeah, I like poofy dogs =3

BTW, AGILITY PAPILLON!


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Australian Shepherds! They're the easiest to control dogs. They'll do whatever you tell them to do.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

So let me get this straight.
Like 2 pages ago, people are talking about others (probably on this forum and definitely on FA proper) are gross because they dick dogs.
And now you guys are posting pictures of your dogs.

will wonders never cease


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Australian Shepherds! They're the easiest to control dogs. They'll do whatever you tell them to do.



Eeks, knowing several Aussies in the past, I know I'll never get one!! Without proper socialization, they're SUPER prone to aggression, and they require SOOO much exercise.

I guess though if you can provide the dog with all of the exercise and mental stimulation it needs, and socialize the hell out of it when it's a pup, then it might be manageable XD



jellyhurwit said:


> So let me get this straight.
> Like 2 pages ago, people are talking about others (probably on this forum and definitely on FA proper) are gross because they dick dogs.
> And now you guys are posting pictures of your dogs.
> 
> will wonders never cease



Sorry dood =3


----------



## Adalia (Oct 31, 2009)

We own two American Eskimos. They're about medium sized dogs, similar to Sammies. My sister owns a standard poodle. (And like anyone would say about the species, yes he's a dumbfart. HE NEEDS A HELMET!!!) I have a Shi-poo (Shitzu/Poodle mix) all to myself. The two americans and the shi-poo are rescues from our local shelter. <3 They are Charlie and Missy Lou, Wesley and Taelisen respectively.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Eeks, knowing several Aussies in the past, I know I'll never get one!! Without proper socialization, they're SUPER prone to aggression, and they require SOOO much exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? I really would not label AS's as 'super' prone to aggression. They can have guarding tendencies that need to not be let out of control but I really would not put them in the same cat as an 'aggressive breed'


Every breed needs socialization and exercise.  To bad people are breeding them as golden retrievers in merle fur these days.



TheNewfie said:


> Holy shit its a terminator dog. lol


Hehe The next move in the terminator saga. XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 31, 2009)

Just thought I'd remind all of you that 14% of the people on this forum are going to whack off to the pictures you guys are posting, I hope you're all proud of yourselves >:[ .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

Adalia said:


> We own two American Eskimos. They're about medium sized dogs, similar to Sammies. My sister owns a standard poodle. (And like anyone would say about the species, yes he's a dumbfart. HE NEEDS A HELMET!!!) I have a Shi-poo (Shitzu/Poodle mix) all to myself. The two americans and the shi-poo are rescues from our local shelter. <3 They are Charlie and Missy Lou, Wesley and Taelisen respectively.



I love Eskies =3



GummyBear said:


> Eh? I really would not label AS's as 'super' prone to aggression. They can have guarding tendencies that need to not be let out of control but I really would not put them in the same cat as an 'aggressive breed'
> 
> 
> Every breed needs socialization and exercise.  To bad people are breeding them as golden retrievers in merle fur these days.



Based of of personal experience, and accounts from Aussie owners on the dog forum I frequent, Aussies are a LOT harder to handle than people give them credit. It's in their breed to be aloof and wary of strangers, and very few people know how to handle dogs well enough to keep an Aussie from becoming aggressive. It's definitely possible to raise one correctly, though lots of people do it wrong. I don't think it's very accurate or very healthy to label them as "Super smart dogs that will do anything for you!" because so many people see Aussies as an easy breed to own, and have it blow up in their faces when they find out they can't handle the breed.

BTW, I don't think there's any such thing as an aggressive breed. Only breeds that require a more experienced owner that knows what they're doing. Aussies are one of those breeds, in my opinion.



Whitenoise said:


> Just thought I'd remind all of you that 14% of the people on this forum are going to whack off to the pictures you guys are posting, I hope you're all proud of yourselves >:[ .



Thanks for ruining everything =C


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

so i basically said what whitenoise said
but i got a sorry

why was that?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> so i basically said what whitenoise said
> but i got a sorry
> 
> why was that?



It sounded like you were complaining about a topic switch. Whitenoise made it sound creepier.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It sounded like you were complaining about a topic switch. Whitenoise made it sound creepier.



Oh no.
Whatever.
I would rather we not talk about that first stuff, because y'alls dogs seem like pretty cool dudes.

But yeah.
Whitenoise is right.
There is probably a better place to post pictures of your dogs.

so like stop you fags
:c


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I love Eskies =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of people with Border Collies around here. I've met plenty of nice AS's but also MANY nervebag BC's that show aggression. Maybe it has something to do with people thinks a smart breed is easy to own or bad breeders. I'm not going to live some dogs are more prone to aggressive tendencies (the aziat is one such breed) and require a very experienced owner/trainer/lifestyle in order to coexist safely with humans but the Australian Shepherd is not one I would label as one of these breeds. I guess we can agree to disagree here.



jellyhurwit said:


> I would rather we not talk about that first stuff, because y'alls dogs seem like pretty cool dudes.


Daww thanks! 

Yeah I should stop posting pics of Tora on here. Now that you guys mention it and some of the threads I heave read on here it just feels creepy posting them here.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Samoyeds are NOT small dogs XD All of the ones I've met at dog shows come up to about mid-thigh, lol.
> 
> But yeah, I like poofy dogs =3


small/*medium* then. ;]













Chow/Lab mix :3
It's so hard to decide what ones I want to put up... ;___:


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2009)

Huskies?

Can't really say i care that much about them.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Same reason why furries like wolves so much?


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> small/*medium* then. ;]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute! Is she/he yours?


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Very cute! Is she/he yours?


She's my grandmother's. I wish she was mine though.. she's so friendly and adorable.. *pout*


----------



## Nargle (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> small/*medium* then. ;]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samoyeds aren't even medium, they're LARGE! XD






Also, Awwww =3 Cute doggy!


----------



## Tail Bait (Nov 1, 2009)

I <3 huskies, it's probably because they have quite long soft looking fur, a cute curly tail and can easily be kept as pets. I will probably get one when i get a house of my own


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

Kattywampus said:


> Huskies are a red-flag fursona.  I say no more.



 Aside from that Sibe loser, how so??? 
 FWIW, yeah, I like huskies, but then again I also like Northern/ primitive breed dogs because of their 'freinds with everybody' personalities. Sadly at the same time, a lot of the same breeds are independant, and generally don't make good watchdogs for the first stated reason. --OTOH, Samoyeds do tend to bark at anything that moves.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Excuse me, but Papillons have been around for 4,000 years. My Papillon is exceptionally friendly, very well behaved, and pretty damn adorable in my opinion. He can play with Mastiffs and Great Danes and German Shepherds at the dog park for hours, and runs along side me while I ride my bike. Try telling me he's not a REAL dog.
> 
> Plus, Huskies don't even look that much like wolves. Last I checked, wolves don't have white masks, blue eyes, and curly tails. There are WAY more dogs that look more wolfy than Huskies
> 
> ...



I like Papillons. They're sweet little things. Basil is very cute. I was talking about the kick-mes with the smashed-in faces and permanent vacant stare.


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

Same way furries like foxes.


----------



## Shino (Nov 1, 2009)

Dunno about huskies, but I had an affinity (no pun intended) for wolves _long_ before I actually knew about the fandom.

Besides, there's something insanely adorable about huskies, even if they are overused...


----------



## Nargle (Nov 1, 2009)

FurCoyote said:


> Same way furries like foxes.



I think it's funny that furries love foxes, but hate Chihuahuas, even though Chihuahuas are probably one of the only breeds that is rumored to have fox in its ancestry. Fennec fox, to be exact.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Nov 1, 2009)

Huskies? Idk. Personally, I prefer Malamutes.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Nov 1, 2009)

LMAO I'M ALL THREEEEEEE! :3



They're so smart, and cute, and they only have a few drawbacks...and they look like wolves, only cuter. I'll post a picture of mine later ^_^


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Samoyeds aren't even medium, they're LARGE! XD


I wouldnt call a MAX of 71lbs and 2 feet tall large, lol.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I wouldnt call a MAX of 71lbs and 2 feet tall large, lol.



Really? To me, toy is less than 10 lbs, small is 10-30 lbs, Medium is 30-50 lbs, and 50-90 lbs is large. Anything after that is giant.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Really? To me, toy is less than 10 lbs, small is 10-30 lbs, Medium is 30-50 lbs, and 50-90 lbs is large. Anything after that is giant.


My grandmothers dog that I posted earlier is about the same weight as a Samoyed, but she's much taller. And she's a medium size dog. Large dogs are Labradors, German Shepherds, Rottweilers etc. They are also listed as a medium sized dog here: http://www.animalhospitals-usa.com/dogs/medium-size_dogs.html


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'm gonna blame Balto for making huskies popular.  Remember that historically incorrect movie?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6wlkAm32Qw&feature=related


----------



## Nargle (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> My grandmothers dog that I posted earlier is about the same weight as a Samoyed, but she's much taller. And she's a medium size dog. Large dogs are Labradors, German Shepherds, Rottweilers etc. They are also listed as a medium sized dog here: http://www.animalhospitals-usa.com/dogs/medium-size_dogs.html



It's just so subjective. That website doesn't include the "giant" range, so obviously everything moves up a bit. But still, people's opinions are a big factor, not really something you can define. A corgi will be shorter than Basil, but weighs about twice as much. I'd consider a good sized corgi to be in the medium category, whereas Basil is a small dog. I wouldn't really consider a 40 lb corgi to be within the same category as a 90 lb German Shepherd, though.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It's just so subjective. That website doesn't include the "giant" range, so obviously everything moves up a bit. But still, people's opinions are a big factor, not really something you can define. A corgi will be shorter than Basil, but weighs about twice as much. I'd consider a good sized corgi to be in the medium category, whereas Basil is a small dog. I wouldn't really consider a 40 lb corgi to be within the same category as a 90 lb German Shepherd, though.


But Corgis Are in the medium size category and German Shepherds Arent in the same category as them so.. what are you talking about?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> But Corgis Are in the medium size category and German Shepherds Arent in the same category as them so.. what are you talking about?



I guess I misread your post. I thought you said dogs like Labs and German Shepherds were in the medium category.

I still wouldn't put a corgi and a 71 lb samoyed in the same category, though XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2009)

I can shed some light on your question. I have been around furries long enough to pick up(I mean really, how can you not pick on it?) on their love for wolves. There is a lot of obsession over them among furries, and for some the obsession has gotten to the point were they feel they have an inner-wolf or a connection with a wolf. The word "connection" is extremely broad among them, so I can't really explain what they mean by it. Anyway, since they have a unhealthy obsession, they of course want a one, but due to many factors that are beyond their control they pick the next best thing, and that would be a husky.

They don't really love their pet husky. They just love what it reminds them of. If they could give up their husky for a wolf, I know for a fact most furries would do it. I have gotten blocked by furries on YouTube for saying that to them.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 2, 2009)

They are very cute, and cuddly. Enough said.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> They are very cute, and cuddly. Enough said.



You know, that doesn't really explain why they're liked over almost every other dog breed, though. Hell, huskies are a more independent breed, there are way more cuddly breeds out there. Papillons, for instance. They're a velcro breed, and crave attention. Even Keeshonden look like wolves, and they're a velcro breed. What do you think set huskies apart from every other breed?


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this even worth debating about. Huskeys are just one of the cool looking dog breeds out there.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Is this even worth debating about. Huskeys are just one of the cool looking dog breeds out there.



Why did you enter this thread if you don't want to talk about it?


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno. I felt like it.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> You know, that doesn't really explain why they're liked over almost every other dog breed, though. Hell, huskies are a more independent breed, there are way more cuddly breeds out there. Papillons, for instance. They're a velcro breed, and crave attention. Even Keeshonden look like wolves, and they're a velcro breed. What do you think set huskies apart from every other breed?


What's a velcro breed?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> What's a velcro breed?



It's sort of a dog nerd slang term for dogs that like to be your shadow and basically follow you around everywhere. These dogs are usually pretty needy in terms of attention/affection, and certainly couldn't handle living out in the back yard by itself all day. Other breeds, like terriers and most spitzes, including huskies, are more independent, and aren't so clingy.


----------



## Defilade (Nov 2, 2009)

cant help but contribute with more heart wrenching-over the top-cuteness...

thankyou.....


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's the sexy tail.




yes.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Defilade said:


> cant help but contribute with more heart wrenching-over the top-cuteness...
> 
> thankyou.....



Awww =3 I met an Akita a a dog show once. She was pure white, her name was Summer, and her owner was _flaming gay._ XD He kept trying to get her to "shake" our hands, but she was too excited. It was so adorable =3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2009)

Defilade said:


> cant help but contribute with more heart wrenching-over the top-cuteness...
> 
> thankyou.....



'Kitas! :3 One of my top 5 breeds!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> He kept trying to get her to "shake" our hands,



but that guy was so gay, even the dog's wrists were completely limp. :V

I've got a million of em ;D


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> but that guy was so gay, even the dog's wrists were completely limp. :V
> 
> I've got a million of em ;D



LOL Totally X3


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You sound like you are treating dogs like a fashion accessory. Like they are a thing, an item rather than a pet.
> 
> "THIS DOG IS SO MUCH COOLER THAN THAT DOG"



lolololol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Akita's look like very large dogs.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Akita's look like very large dogs.



 They are about the size of a German Shepherd, so yeah, they are large. The downside of owning one though, especially if the one that you have is male as that they are very aggressive around other male dogs. --In short, if they encounter another male dog, you can be rest assured that the Akita WILL go after it.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> They are about the size of a German Shepherd, so yeah, they are large. The downside of owning one though, especially if the one that you have is male as that they are very aggressive around other male dogs. --In short, if they encounter another male dog, you can be rest assured that the Akita WILL go after it.



Or you can properly socialize it and train it not to be dog aggressive. 

I just mentioned that I was at a dog show with a bunch of Akitas, male and female, all intact. Nothing happened, because most people who show dogs know how to train their dogs to behave properly in public and around other dogs.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Or you can properly socialize it and train it not to be dog aggressive.
> 
> ... Nothing happened, because most people who show dogs know how to train their dogs to behave properly in public and around other dogs.



 Sadly, Most people who get them don't have the time/desire/ or even the knowlege to do this.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Sadly, Most people who get them don't have the time/desire/ or even the knowlege to do this.



That's where blaming the wrong end of the leash comes in. People like that shouldn't own ANY breed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That's where blaming the wrong end of the leash comes in. People like that shouldn't own ANY breed.



Indeed, if a dog owner can not train the dog properly, they should not own one. I have always wanted a dog of my own, but I wont because:

1: I barely have enough cash to feed myself at the moment (debts fecking suck balls)

2: I live in an apartment on the third floor, and I don't think it is fair as I do not have a yard to let it run around in.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Indeed, if a dog owner can not train the dog properly, they should not own one. I have always wanted a dog of my own, but I wont because:
> 
> 1: I barely have enough cash to feed myself at the moment (debts fecking suck balls)
> 
> 2: I live in an apartment on the third floor, and I don't think it is fair as I do not have a yard to let it run around in.



Glad you're being responsible =3 Way too many people care more about themselves than the dog they're buying. 

Though I do think there's a common misconception that apartment dwellers can't give their dogs enough exercise because they don't have yards. Regardless of what kind of yard you do or don't have, all dogs need walks/runs on a regular basis, and need to go places other than your house/yard. A yard is a convenient place to pee and stuff, so you don't have to go on a walk every time you dog needs to go, and it's fun to play games without having to be on-leash, but lots of people think that running around in the yard is enough exercise, when it isn't. Most dogs that live in yards spend about 90% of their time laying around and sleeping, not running in circles, plus, living on the same patch of grass every day is boring, and dogs need more mental stimulation than that. 

Anyways, my point was that even though having a yard will provide a certain convenience factor, you will still have to do the exact same kind of exercise with your dog regardless of if you live in an apartment or a house with a yard. =D


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 4, 2009)

Huskies have a unique curled tail. What's not to love?


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 4, 2009)

OOHOOH! This is way off topic but...how seriously cute are bulldog puppies?
I fear my latest breed obsession are EBDs. D:
http://www.seattle.net/classifieds/images/Cachorros.jpg


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Huskies have a unique curled tail. What's not to love?



Lol, no, I'm afraid not. Almost every single spitz out there has a curly tail, and several other breeds, too. Basil has a curled tail.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it's a matter of sexual attraction.

Not really my thing, but hey -- whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuck you, I'm a hybrid. :U


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I think it's a matter of sexual attraction.
> 
> Not really my thing, but hey -- whatever blows your hair back.



I am not attracted sexually to my fursona. And i don't think anyone else is attracted to their's. I think I have to disagree with this statement.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not attracted sexually to my fursona. And i don't think anyone else is attracted to their's. I think I have to disagree with this statement.



Aren't you a squirrel?

I was talking about why furries like huskies so much.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Or you can properly socialize it and train it not to be dog aggressive.
> 
> I just mentioned that I was at a dog show with a bunch of Akitas, male and female, all intact. Nothing happened, because most people who show dogs know how to train their dogs to behave properly in public and around other dogs.


Yay for teaching dogs to have human manners! And yet at the same time, some *men* act like Tovarich decribed.. *hmm* lol.


Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Huskies have a unique curled tail. What's not to love?


Uh. Did you not see the _dozen_ other breeds just shown that have curly tails?
Yea, I didnt either.. =|


Nargle said:


> Glad you're being responsible =3 Way too many people care more about themselves than the dog they're buying.
> 
> Though I do think there's a common misconception that apartment dwellers can't give their dogs enough exercise because they don't have yards. Regardless of what kind of yard you do or don't have, all dogs need walks/runs on a regular basis, and need to go places other than your house/yard. A yard is a convenient place to pee and stuff, so you don't have to go on a walk every time you dog needs to go, and it's fun to play games without having to be on-leash, but lots of people think that running around in the yard is enough exercise, when it isn't. Most dogs that live in yards spend about 90% of their time laying around and sleeping, not running in circles, plus, living on the same patch of grass every day is boring, and dogs need more mental stimulation than that.
> 
> Anyways, my point was that even though having a yard will provide a certain convenience factor, you will still have to do the exact same kind of exercise with your dog regardless of if you live in an apartment or a house with a yard. =D


My boyfriend and I are going to move into our first house together this summer. He's just itching to get a dog. Problem is, we have No idea where he is going to go to Grad School a year later. I don't even know if we'll be in the same state! I know how much he wants a dog, so I suggested that he do one of those rent-a-pet things, where you can keep a different dog for several days at a time so he won't have to go completely without 'man's best friend'.
He Hated the idea. He says we're going to get a dog anyways. I don't like that one bit. Not only do I think it wouldnt be fair to the dog to be dragged around a year later (or heck, maybe sooner) because we wont be living in the same house, but also with him working 5 days a week and myself full-time plus school and then After we move, him busy with Law school and myself once again with work and school, that poor dog is going to be practically neglected. I doubt either myself or my boyfriend will have time to walk or socialize him, and I fear for its sanity (not to mention our house when it tears things apart in frustration).
**sigh**....


Ricky said:


> I think it's a matter of sexual attraction.
> 
> Not really my thing, but hey -- whatever blows your hair back.


+11111


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I've always loved huskies :3 Remind me a lot like wolves but friendlier


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well, I've always loved huskies :3 Remind me a lot like wolves but friendlier



They look nothing like wolves. As proven by Nargle.


----------



## Defilade (Nov 4, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> They are about the size of a German Shepherd, so yeah, they are large. The downside of owning one though, especially if the one that you have is male as that they are very aggressive around other male dogs. --In short, if they encounter another male dog, you can be rest assured that the Akita WILL go after it.



They CAN be aggresive....its not guaranteed...

Its poor taste to paint any breed with a broad brush (but ok for visible minorities...?...)


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 4, 2009)

Post more pics Defilade!


----------



## DoctorCRaZ (Nov 5, 2009)

i like wolves, huskies and german shepards


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 5, 2009)

school now


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They look nothing like wolves. As proven by Nargle.


 
Close enough in the eyes of wolves lovers.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not attracted sexually to my fursona. And i don't think anyone else is attracted to their's. I think I have to disagree with this statement.



I think I have to disagree with this statement.  If people weren't sexually attracted to their fursonas they wouldn't spend hundreds of dollars a year commissioning porn of them. :V  You are an exception to the rule, I know that I'd yiff all three of my sonas at once unf unf aww yeeeaaaah 8)



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Close enough in the eyes of retards.



fix'd



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Close enough in the eyes of zoophiles.



alt.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 5, 2009)

Balto.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 5, 2009)

i like it because it's part if the Spitz family. i grew up with a dog that was from the Spitz/norther family.  that and the fur! its so fuzzy and soft :3!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Balto.



That's true.  Come to think of it Balto doesn't look anything even remotely like a husky in the movies, maybe that's why furries are so fucking confused.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think I have to disagree with this statement.  If people weren't sexually attracted to their fursonas they wouldn't spend hundreds of dollars a year commissioning porn of them. :V  You are an exception to the rule, I know that I'd yiff all three of my sonas at once unf unf aww yeeeaaaah 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have found out that I seem to be an exception to quite a few "furry" rules. o.o. If and when I do get a full commission done of my sona I don't want it to be nude.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have found out that I seem to be an exception to quite aq few "furry" rules. o.o. If and when I do get a full commission done of my sona I don't want it to be nude.



Probably a good idea.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Probably a good idea.



Probably is a good idea....yeah.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think I have to disagree with this statement.  If people weren't sexually attracted to their fursonas they wouldn't spend hundreds of dollars a year commissioning porn of them. :V  You are an exception to the rule, I know that I'd yiff all three of my sonas at once unf unf aww yeeeaaaah 8)


=/ I wouldnt say that people are necessarily sexual attracted to their fursonas. That's the same as saying that people are sexually attracted to themselves. And there is a word for that. *raises brows*
I think people commission porn of their fursonas because it's the equivalent of video-taping/photographing yourself romping around with someone. It's arousing to be able to look back on it and see yourself participating in the action.
But obviously you can't Really become your fursona and romp around, so I think that would almost _add_ to the attractiveness because it's like seeing yourself do things that you 'don't remember' doing. Like if you could somehow do those things while you were completely asleep and then wake to find that you were photographed doing them. I think that would be pretty hott to most people.


David M. Awesome said:


> That's true.  Come to think of it Balto doesn't look anything even remotely like a husky in the movies, maybe that's why furries are so fucking confused.


But.. that's because he was part Wolf, remember?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> But.. that's because he was part Wolf, remember?



Apparently NINETY PERCENT wolf. :V


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Apparently NINETY PERCENT wolf. :V


Not really. Though I'd imagine in wolf hybrids, the wolf traits would be dominant, so I can see how he'd look more wolf than dog.


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2009)

Balto's half wolf in the movie. In the first sequel (which is meh) he specifies that his father was a purebred husky. His mother was a wolf, a white one, so I'm assuming for Balto to get the markings that he has his father would have had the wolf grey, agouti or sable markings.

But then movies, even cartoon ones, like to stretch the designs and origins some.

The _real_ Balto was a Siberian Husky.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Not really. Though I'd imagine in wolf hybrids, the wolf traits would be dominant, so I can see how he'd look more wolf than dog.



Edit: Fuck ur hotlinks

Approximately 0 visible husky traits.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

Magica said:


> Balto's half wolf in the movie. In the first sequel (which is meh) he specifies that his father was a purebred husky. His mother was a wolf, a white one, so I'm assuming for Balto to get the markings that he has his father would have had the wolf grey, agouti or sable markings.
> 
> But then movies, even cartoon ones, like to stretch the designs and origins some.
> 
> The _real_ Balto was a Siberian Husky.



I thought Balto had solid colors, not the smokey/gradient effects that wolfgrey, agouti and sable create. 

EDIT; David already got the pic XD

He doesn't have any color pattern that's recognized in the Siberian Husky breed standard.


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2009)

Eh, all I seen was a hotlink image. XD


----------



## Timitei (Nov 5, 2009)

I have no idea o__o
Before my boyfriend and I joined the fandom, we always usedta have this rolepaying game where I was a tiger and he was a husky... I don't know why we picked for him to be a husky, I think it was just the first dog that came to mind, but either way it stuck and became his fursona :3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2009)

Magica said:


> Eh, all I seen was a hotlink image. XD



What?


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2009)

Egh.

It showed at first as a white image with black text on it about no hotlinking.

Anyways, Universal (like Disney does) makes the movie somewhat historically inaccurate, such as Balto's true breed and how they portrayed the serum run. I don't know why they didn't just make his character design based on what he really looked like, but the animators probably thought that kids wouldn't care and I don't think the whole story was much known as it is now.

As for real Balto's markings, I'm guessing that the show standard versus the working standard were a lot different back then than what they were know, hence his solid color with the white boots/socks that he has.

Back on topic, I'm loving everyone's opinions and answers on my first question. I just like the pointy ears spitz breeds have instead of the floppyish ears other breeds have. xD


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Magica said:


> Egh.
> 
> It showed at first as a white image with black text on it about no hotlinking.
> 
> ...



LMAO
Most working breeds are VASTLY different then conformation dogs. The wolf-marked  huskies you see prancing around the show ring are bred for flashy looks (not to mention having passed some health screenings and having the temperament of a kitten. Bred for working ability, tho? Nope.) Not to mention the real Balto was not a show dog but a working dog. (also in the movie they made him part wolf for some bull shit reason) Working dogs are usualy not bred for color, if it pulls and works then who then ares what it looks like?

Many breeds who are not 'spitz family' can have upright ears; Chihuahua's, Bull Terriers, Border Collies, Pitt Bulls, Greyhounds, ect.


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2009)

I stand corrected. -.-

I remember seeing a bit of that BBC show about the genetic issues with show dogs. I can't remember if it was that or if I was reading a post on a dog show sim I'm on but it did a comparison of the show German Shepherd with its messed up back legs to the working German Shepherd.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 5, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I thought Balto had solid colors, not the smokey/gradient effects that wolfgrey, agouti and sable create.
> 
> EDIT; David already got the pic XD
> 
> He doesn't have any color pattern that's recognized in the Siberian Husky breed standard.


I didnt know he was just sorta.. plain brown. xD


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally, I'm indifferent to huskies and wolves.

I love your sig, btw. X3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 6, 2009)

Magica said:


> I stand corrected. -.-
> 
> I remember seeing a bit of that BBC show about the genetic issues with show dogs. I can't remember if it was that or if I was reading a post on a dog show sim I'm on but it did a comparison of the show German Shepherd with its messed up back legs to the working German Shepherd.



Oh god, please erase that BBC show from your memory. It's pure, straight, unfiltered bull crap.

They're showcasing terrible breeders and making it out to seem like that's what every show dog breeder is like. Bad breeders are bad breeders. Not all show dogs are like that, only a select few. Plus, who's gonna watch it if everything looks peachy keen? You only show the most ridiculous, extreme situations if you want any decent ratings.

BTW, Gummybear, not all show dog breeders only breed for show. There are breeders that show AND work their dogs. Those are the best kinds of breeders. They're the ones that are actually trying to keep the breed true to it's original purpose and to the breed standard. Working ability and conformation are both equally important. For instance, a dog with weak pasterns would get its paws torn up if it were to be used as a sled dogs. Please don't become a member of the ignorant majority that thinks conformation is the devil and that show dogs are all pretty lap dogs that can't do any real work.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

One reason would be a contrast of fur patterns. You can have fun with different fur patterns with Huskies and still make it look natural.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Siberian_Husky_blue_eyes_Flickr.jpg

Plus come on...look at that face! And those eyes! It's like the cardigan welsh corgi!


----------



## Nargle (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> One reason would be a contrast of fur patterns. You can have fun with different fur patterns with Huskies and still make it look natural.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Siberian_Husky_blue_eyes_Flickr.jpg
> 
> Plus come on...look at that face! And those eyes! It's like the cardigan welsh corgi!



That's most definitely a rabbit =D

Lol, that reminds me, one night I woke up in the middle of the night, and I grabbed Basil, and I could have SWORN he was a rabbit. I literally believed that he was a rabbit. And I couldn't figure out what to do about it XD


----------



## Laze (Nov 6, 2009)

I own a cuddly toy of one of the critters.

Oh, the guilt...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

I blame the ears. Charlie the Daily Coyote has big ears too.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 6, 2009)

Ears are nice.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh god, please erase that BBC show from your memory. It's pure, straight, unfiltered bull crap.
> 
> They're showcasing terrible breeders and making it out to seem like that's what every show dog breeder is like. Bad breeders are bad breeders. Not all show dogs are like that, only a select few. Plus, who's gonna watch it if everything looks peachy keen? You only show the most ridiculous, extreme situations if you want any decent ratings.
> 
> BTW, Gummybear, not all show dog breeders only breed for show. There are breeders that show AND work their dogs. Those are the best kinds of breeders. They're the ones that are actually trying to keep the breed true to it's original purpose and to the breed standard. Working ability and conformation are both equally important. For instance, a dog with weak pasterns would get its paws torn up if it were to be used as a sled dogs. Please don't become a member of the ignorant majority that thinks conformation is the devil and that show dogs are all pretty lap dogs that can't do any real work.



Some do breed for work talent and breed standard, and I like that! But unfortunately in breeds such as Border Collies you see more dogs not bred for work and more to be flashier in the show ring. If you were to go to Europe and get a excellent herding BC and put the dog in the show ring you would be laughed out of the ring in five minuets. It doesn't matter that the working dog can run rings around the show dogs, his coat may not be 'showy' enough in colors or his muzzle may be slightly wrong and he would be out, beat by a dog who looks beautiful and can sit pretty but wouldn't know what to do with a sheep.

A dog who is unhealthy cannot work so serious working breeders breed for health as well as work ability. Conformation breeders are not the only breeders who screen their dogs before mating them together. I believe a dog who comes from working breed should be proven to excel at what his breed was created to do THEN he should be judged on if his looks meet the breed standard. (that is unless his working job is harmful or illegal such as dog fighting breeds.)

I do not think conformation shows are the devil. But they could be better. I do not consider a dog that mainly shows and pulls a sled during his off time as working bred, but simply show bred dog with a hobby. But each to their own, right? Damn Im tired.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 6, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Some do breed for work talent and breed standard, and I like that! But unfortunately in breeds such as Border Collies you see more dogs not bred for work and more to be flashier in the show ring. If you were to go to Europe and get a excellent herding BC and put the dog in the show ring you would be laughed out of the ring in five minuets. It doesn't matter that the working dog can run rings around the show dogs, his coat may not be 'showy' enough in colors or his muzzle may be slightly wrong and he would be out, beat by a dog who looks beautiful and can sit pretty but wouldn't know what to do with a sheep.
> 
> A dog who is unhealthy cannot work so serious working breeders breed for health as well as work ability. Conformation breeders are not the only breeders who screen their dogs before mating them together. I believe a dog who comes from working breed should be proven to excel at what his breed was created to do THEN he should be judged on if his looks meet the breed standard. (that is unless his working job is harmful or illegal such as dog fighting breeds.)
> 
> I do not think conformation shows are the devil. But they could be better. I do not consider a dog that mainly shows and pulls a sled during his off time as working bred, but simply show bred dog with a hobby. But each to their own, right? Damn Im tired.



I do agree that there is an increasingly large rift growing between working dog breeders and show-only breeders. The border collies you talked about are frequently called "Barbie Collie" by dog fanciers. It's quite concerning in my opinion, especially when people take championships and titles to mean the dogs are made of gold or something. People think a dog with a ribbon is the best example of the breed, but in such breeds like Border Collies, they sometimes tend to stray away from the breed standard. The breed standard focuses heavily on movement, gaze, and ability to work. All of the qualities highlighted in the breed standard are for the benefit of a working dog, such as gait, pasterns, coat type, ears, etc. But too many people are breeding for long coats and perfect markings. It's causing a completely different dog to manifest itself within the breed.

However, I do know several people who can still manage both. A friend of mine both shows Australian Shepherds and does real farm work, competitive herding, agility, and competitive obedience with her dogs. She's not a breeder, but her dogs are wonderful examples of the breed in my opinion. Also, there's nothing wrong, in my opinion, with breeding dogs purely for work, even if they're mutts, just so long as the breeder has a tangible goal in mind for their breeding stock, takes care of he proper temperament and health testings, and makes sure his puppies find good homes and don't end up in shelters or the bottom of rivers. However, if you want a purebred dog, I think it's important to take both working ability and conformation into account.


----------

